
“Unit” Types for GraphQL - jsphweid
https://medium.com/@jsphweid/introducing-unit-types-in-graphql-344974213e6
======
quantified
For various domains this might be helpful. There’s no way to enumerate units
in a general way, so I’m interested to see what “rock-solid” manifests as. The
principle could be applied in an open-ended way, with luck this becomes a
robust framework.

